# recent burning sensation in lower abdomen



## chk7stn

Hi. My name is Dewayne. I have had stomach problems since I was in the 4th grade. I was recently diagnosed with IBS and given Bentyl to take to control my symptoms. Recently I have begun to have a burning sensation along with pain in my lower abdomen. If anyone else is having the same symptoms please reply so I will know if I need to take action. Thanks a lot.


----------



## natalia

hi dewayne!i don't know if i have exactly the same problem, but once in a while i get a really acidy stomach ache in my abdomen. is that the kind of "burning sensation" you're talking about?if it is...i just lay down flat on my stomach, and in five minutes or so it usually goes away.I hope i was a little help!







~watz


----------



## natalia

oh, and if you wanna email me, my adress is elfy_gnat###hotmail.comkk. chow!


----------



## allio

Hi Dwayne,wanted to let you know I get the burning sensation all the time and it feels like ripped muscles. My doc says it's all the gases pressing on nerve endings. I too lie down and massage it as well, I know how you feel-It's very odd isn't it, if someone were to feel it I think they'd freak out, hope this helps!!


----------

